# Frogs & Toads > Frogs >  Help identifying tadpole

## AAron

I was wondering if this tadpole was a Leopard Frog tadpole. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AAron

I'm beginning to think this might be a Wood Frog from what I've seen online 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Xavier

I honestly don't know man, my best guess right now is Pickerel frog. (I think?) This may be of help if you haven't found it already: https://archive.usgs.gov/archive/sit.../tadpoles.html

----------

Larry Wardog

----------


## AAron

It has a line going down it's back and appears to have black face markings appearing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
I hope it's a Leopard Frog or Wood Frog so I can keep it. Anything else I can't keep for the 75 Gallon.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Xavier

Hmm, that does look like the coloration of a Wood frog, I'm just not sure if they get that coloration as a tadpole, especially when they'll morph soon. (I think they develop basic colors, and the patterns develop when they loose their tails or something along those lines) I'll look into it some more. If you could do it without stressing the animal, could you get a photo of the mouthparts and how they look?

EDIT: Yeah, pretty sure this isn't a Wood frog, as they shouldn't have as many flecks on the tail fin as this animal has. I'm thinking either Leopard frog or Green/Bronze frog. If you haven't found this already, this is a help as well: http://infinitespider.com/introducti...dpoles-and-id/

----------

Larry Wardog

----------


## AAron

I will work on getting a picture of its mouth today. The owner starting out months ago said he got Bullfrogs and Leopard Frogs but I wasn't sure if he really did just because I was doubting a little bit, but he told me the tadpoles that he said were Leopard Frogs and this is one of them so I'm now leaning towards what he said. It was darker when I got it then it morphed but yeah it's a little light to be a Wood Frog. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## AAron

I think it all but proves it to be a Leopard Frog with it morphing more and more. Or does it look like another frog? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## AAron

Sadly I think he looks more like a green frog [emoji53]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## AAron

If anyone knows or wants to take a guess at what frog they believe this to be it would be appreciated. Im in PA so there are few it could be. Please feel free to comment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Xavier

I agree, looks like a Green frog. I know it wasn't the type of frog you were hoping to put in the enclosure, but would it still work? If I remember correctly they behave very similar to Leopard frogs and American bullfrogs in captivity. And even then, it'll take it a while to mature enough to go in, so you can raise it and see how wary and flighty it is, and if you even could move it into the enclosure when ready

----------

Larry Wardog

----------


## AAron

From the research I've done on the Green Frog it needs a lot of water and I don't believe it would be happy with the water supply in the tank. Another thing I'd have to watch for is the females get really big and aggressive so they would possibly attempt to eat my Toad if I had a female. The university of Michigan did a study with both the Toads and Frogs in an enclosure and the frogs didn't eat the Toads but outcompeted them for food. So if it's a male it's possible but idk. I found a place in Missouri that sells Leopard Frog Tadpoles and I'm considering getting one. I'm still undecided what to do with this Frog still. I can raise it but not sure on it's future 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## AAron

> I agree, looks like a Green frog. I know it wasn't the type of frog you were hoping to put in the enclosure, but would it still work? If I remember correctly they behave very similar to Leopard frogs and American bullfrogs in captivity. And even then, it'll take it a while to mature enough to go in, so you can raise it and see how wary and flighty it is, and if you even could move it into the enclosure when ready


I have read a variety of care sheets and I see there is a lot of split decisions with them. Leopard frogs prefer land and Bullfrogs water, so these frogs are basically take your guess. If this is a male I'm interested in keeping it and I will see after getting it healthy if it can live with a pair of Toads in peace. The male is smaller and I hear they are voracious, yet lazy eaters. Unlike the Leopard Frog they don't chase their prey. So only time will tell. If you have info on it and you think if a male it will work as well, then between the two of us I think we can make the most wise decision [emoji1]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## AAron

He is starting to go after the baby crickets


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Xavier

Nice, I guess they really are voracious hunters if they go after stuff right after they morph, lol. Yeah, I think it is a wise idea to keep it separate until you can tell its sex, then decide if you'll move it or not. Even if its a female, I think it would do fine in its own enclosure, I don't know how much work it would be, but maybe you could develop an aquatic enclosure with a lot of large floating plants to simulate a pond or lake? So you can have both the PA woods and the PA pond habitats to watch develop into their own mini ecosystems

----------

Larry Wardog

----------


## AAron

> Nice, I guess they really are voracious hunters if they go after stuff right after they morph, lol. Yeah, I think it is a wise idea to keep it separate until you can tell its sex, then decide if you'll move it or not. Even if its a female, I think it would do fine in its own enclosure, I don't know how much work it would be, but maybe you could develop an aquatic enclosure with a lot of large floating plants to simulate a pond or lake? So you can have both the PA woods and the PA pond habitats to watch develop into their own mini ecosystems


You should delete your messages haha if it's a male then I'm going to have to see how it behaves. If I keep him which I would try first then it depends on its personality. I will get a different tank and keep a female in it to possibly breed. If I have a female I'm just putting it in my moms pond. It should do good there too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AAron

> Nice, I guess they really are voracious hunters if they go after stuff right after they morph, lol. Yeah, I think it is a wise idea to keep it separate until you can tell its sex, then decide if you'll move it or not. Even if its a female, I think it would do fine in its own enclosure, I don't know how much work it would be, but maybe you could develop an aquatic enclosure with a lot of large floating plants to simulate a pond or lake? So you can have both the PA woods and the PA pond habitats to watch develop into their own mini ecosystems


You should delete your messages haha if it's a male then I'm going to have to see how it behaves. If I keep him which I would try first then it depends on its personality. I will get a different tank and keep a female in it to possibly breed. If I have a female I'm just putting it in my moms pond. It should do good there too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AAron

I'm having a little trouble with feeding it. The frog only accepts small crickets which have been hard to find due to its size and it loves the baby mealworms. I can't get it off of mealworms either. It won't accept woodlice, small ants, and waxworms. It spit the woodlice out! All I have left is I'll have to buy blue bottle fly pupae and see if it will eat them. If not my WTF and Toad will enjoy them so no loss. I'll have to keep trying Wild bugs also because I'm not getting it wormed unless I know it's a male. If anyone has any suggestions it would be greatly appreciated. It's gotten much bigger eating the mealworms and sometimes crickets. Should I just be ok with its appetite for right now? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

